# منتديات القانون الجنائي Criminal Law Forum > أحكام المحاكم الجنائية العربية > أحكام المحاكم الجنائية المصرية >  محكمة جنايات القاهرة  سعيد عبد الحميد محمود المحامي

## lawyer66

بأسم الشعبمحكمة جنايات القاهرةالمشكلة علنا برئاسة الاستاذ المستشار / علي الطاهر عوض     رئيس المحكمةوعضوية السيدين المستشارين / حمادة محمد شكري   ، عبد الباسط قاسمالرئيسين  المستشارين بمحكمة استئناف القاهرةوحضور الاستاذ / احمد سمير                   وكيل النيابةوحضور السيد / محمد عطية احمد               امين السراصدرت الحكم الاتيفي الجناية رقم 46459 / 2006 م نصر  المقيدة برقم 4200/2006ضـــــــــد--------------    حاضروحضر معه الدفاع الاستاذ / سعيد عبد الحميد محمود المحامي  موكلا
لانه في يوم 19/12/2006 بدائرة قسم شرطة اول مدينة نصر محافظة القاهرة  
احرز بقصد الاتجار جوهر الحشيش المخدر ( قمم وازهار نبات العشب المجفف ) في غير الاقوال المصرح بها قانونا وقد احالته النيابة العامة الي هذه المحكمة لمحاكمته طبقا للقيد والوصف الواردين بامر الاحالة 
وبجلسة اليوم نظرت الدعوي علي الوجه المبين بمحضر الجلسة
المحكمةبعد تلاوة امر الاحالة وسماع المرافعة وطلبات النيابة العامة ومطالعة الاوراق والمداولة 
حيث ان النيابة العامة اتهمت ----------- 
بانه في يوم 19/12/2006 بدائرة قسم اول مدينة نصر    محافظة القاهرة 
- احرز بقصد الاتجار جوهر الحشيش المخدر ( قمم وازهار نبات العشب المجفف ) في غير الاحوال المصرح بها قانونا  احالته لهذه المحكمة وطلبت عقابه بالمواد  1 ، 2، 7/1 ،34 لبند أ ،42/1من القانون 182/60 المعدل ، والبند 56 من القسم الثاني من الجدول رقم 1 الملحق به 
وركنت في ذلك الشهادة الرائد محمد محسن عمارة ، وما ثبت من تقرير المعمل الكميائي 
اذ شهد الرائد ------ معاون مباحث مدينة نصر اول من انه بتاريخ 19/12/2006 واثناء مروره بدائرة القسم يتفقد حالة الامن اخبره مصدره السري بقيام المتهم بالاتجار في المواد المخدرة فتوجه والمصدر السري الي مكان تواجده وقام بتكليف الاخير باجراء محاولة شراء معه ففعل الاخير ذلك وقدم للضابط المخدر الذي قام بشرائه من المتهم فاسرع علي اثر ذلك الضابط بالقبض علي المتهم ومعه حقيبة بفضها تبين ان بداخلها مخدر من ذات النوع الذي باعه للمصدر السري وبمواجهته اقر له باحرازه للمخدر بقصد الاتجار
  وحيث ان ثبت من تقرير المعمل الكيماوي ان المخدر المضبوط هو نبات الحشيش المخدر 
            -  وحيث ان المتهم انكر ما نسب اليه بتحقيقات النيابة العامة واعتصم بالانكار بجلسة المحاكمة والدفاع الحاضر معه طلب القضاء بالبراءة ودفع ببطلان القبض والتفتيش لانتفاء حالة من حالات التلبس وعدم معقولية الواقعة وانفراد الضابط بالشهادة 
          وحيث ان عن الدفع ببطلان القبض والتفتيش فهو في محله لان المقرر قانونا ان حالة التلبس بالجريمة تستوجب ان يتحقق مامور الضبط القضائي من قيام الجريمة بمشاهدتها بنفسه او ادراكها بحاسة من حواسه ولا يغنيه عن ذلك تلقي نبأها عن طريق النقل من غير شاهدا كان او متهما يقر علي نفسه مادام هو لم يشهدها او يشهد اثرا من اثارها ينبئ بذاته عن وقوعها – وكان الضابط قد قبض علي المتهم وفتشه لمجرد اخباره من مصدر سري باتجار المتهم في المواد المخدرة ويقوم ببيعها بالطريق العام ورؤية الضابط له بتبادل النقود باحدي اللفافات دون ان يتبين محتواها فان ذلك لا يوفر حالة من حالات التلبس بالجريمة كما هي معرفة في القانون ولا تعد في صورة الدعوي من الدلائل الكافية التي تجيز القبض عليه وتفتيشه فان القبض علي المتهم والحال كذلك يكون باطلا ويبطل ما يترتب عليه تفتيش والعثورعلي نبات الحشيش المخدر معه تطبيقا لقاعدة ما بني علي باطل فهو باطل ولا يصح التعويل في الادانة علي الدليل المستمد من التفتيش الذي وقع باطلا ولا يعتد بشهادة من قام بهذا الاجراء ولا بما اثبته في محضره من اقوال واعترافات مقول بحصولها امامه من المتهم ومن ثم يكون الدفع قائما علي سند صحيح من القانون بالاضافة الي ذلك انفراد الضابط بالشهادة  وحجب افراد القوة المرافقين له وهم المرافقين له في عملية القبض وان جميع الاجراءات التي اتخذت ضد المتهم كانت تحت بصرهم  - عن الشهادة يحسر الثقة  في شهادة الضابط ويجعل المحكمة تتشكك في صحة الدليل المستمد منها ولا تطمئن ولا تقول عليه في ادانة المتهم 
ولما كان ما تقدم وكانت الدعوي علي السياق السالف لا يوجد فيها دليل اخر مستقل يضح معه ادانة المتهم بمقتضاه فان يتعين والحال هذه القضاء ببراءة المتهم مما اسند اليه عملا بالمادة 304 /1  من قانون الاجراءات الجنائية وبمصادرة المخدر المضبوط عملا بالمادة 30 عقوبات 
فلهذه الاسبابوبعد الاطلاع علي المواد سالفة البيان 
حكمت المحكمة حضوريا ببراءة --------- مما اسند اليه ومصادرة المخدر المضبوط 

صدر هذا الحكم و تلي علنا  يوم الخميس الموافق 7/2/2008

----------

